
Anyscale Raises 20M to Democratize Distributed Programming - hongzi
https://anyscale.io/blog/founders-of-open-source-project-ray-launch-anyscale-with-20-6m-in-funding-to-democratize-distributed-programming/
======
hongzi
A nice business insider article: [https://www.businessinsider.com/anyscale-
berkeley-databricks...](https://www.businessinsider.com/anyscale-berkeley-
databricks-206-million-a16z-2019-12)

